# Northern Lights 10



## IV:XX (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,
 I am 2 weeks into flowering 6 Northern Lights plants using StoneyBud's 4 unit hydro system with a few minor alterations...Anyway, I was just wondering if I could get some opinions on the plant itself. I see NL is a popular strain and this why I bought the seeds but I would like to hear from those who have grown NL before and what you think about it, the yield, the smoke, THE BUZZ?

Thanks!

BTW- I have already had a full grow of GreenHouse Seed Co, "The CHURCH"...The CHURCH has a very strong rushing head buzz(almost to strong) when first smoked then it kinda levels off...I was hoping NL would be more of a narcotic high? Is it? The description I read before I bought my seeds said NL has a strong body buzz, is this true? 

NL will be my second grow so I really do not have much to compare it to this why I would like to hear from those who have grown NL...I will be buying seeds for my 3rd grow soon and would love some suggestions...Auroa Indica is top on my "must try" list, ya or na?


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 1, 2007)

...Anyone?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

Suggestions-White Widow or AK48 and you CANNOT go wrong.


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 2, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Suggestions-White Widow or AK48 and you CANNOT go wrong.




Do these two starins produce a more narcotic high as in a "Body Buzz"? The reason I am asking is I had spinal cord injury and I have bad nerve pain and I am trying to find a strain that would help take some of the edge of my pain...Help me sleep if I took and extra few hits off the pipe?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## thestandard (Nov 7, 2007)

IDK Anything about NL #10, but Northern Lights is an indica with a high more concentrated in the body. WW is a Sativa with a more heady high


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a smoke report I did on Nirvanas Northern Lights over a year ago.
IDENTIFICATION
=================================================
Date:May 27, 2006
Strain:Northern Lights Pure Indica
Reviewer:Mutt
Breeder:Nirvana
Grower:Mutt
=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================

1. [ 6] Visual Appeal:Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent.
2. [ 7]Bud density: Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in
their natural state leave this field blank.
3. [ 8]Aroma Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for
best results.
4. [ 0]Seed content Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.
5. [1 (needs more time but wanted to release a smoke report]Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. 


PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
================================================== 
THE SMOKE TEST
================================================== 
Address these questions while smoking.

1. [ Pipe ]Enter instrument used to smoke(eg: papers, bong, vaporizer)
2. [ 5]Taste: Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
3. [3 ]State of dryness: Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
4. [ 2]Smoke ability: Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
5. [8 ]Smoke expansion: Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:
================================================== 
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
================================================== 
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. [3 ]Dosage: Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
2. [ 4-7 hard one to describe]Effect onset: Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.
3. [ 0]Sativa influence: Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa
influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
4. [10 ]Indica influence: Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica
influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
5. [8 ]Potency: Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
6. [ 5]Duration: Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.
7. [ 3]Tolerance build up: Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave
this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
8. [8 ]Overall satisfaction: Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
9.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [!!!!!!! ] No [ ]

================================================== 
MEDICAL SURVEY
================================================== 

Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the
appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your
entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should
not be construed as medical advice.
What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and
check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT

[P] Ability to rest or sit still
[N] Anxiety relief
[P]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Appetite (point made)
[P] Audio perception
neutral Humor perception
[P] Imagination/creativity
neutral Paranoia relief
neutral Sex drive
[P] Sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[P] Pain relief
[N] Speech process
[P] Taste perception
neutral Thought process
neutral Visual perception

EXTENDED MEDICAL SURVEY (optional)

[P]Insomnia (excellent strain) I find sweet relief from this strain. better than any chemical presciption I've ever had


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 10, 2007)

That was way more than I ever thought I would get! MUTT you rock! I love this site!

I have 6 girls unders 600watt hps in a 4 unit hydro system (STONEY BUD DIY) they are in the 3rd week of flower and the look sweet! I can't wait!

Thanks all!


----------



## IV:XX (Nov 10, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> IDK Anything about NL #10, but Northern Lights is an indica with a high more concentrated in the body. WW is a Sativa with a more heady high



I bought Feminized NL maybe that is why it is labeled NL 10? I have no Idea? I ordered them from the UK, "FEMALE SEEDS" is the brand. They(the plants) look very good in the 3rd week of flower. I germed 6 in hopes that I would have 4 but all 6 germed and are very healthy in the 3rd week of flower...I hope they real NL...Know anything about the seed company "FEMALE SEEDS"?


----------

